# Poll poll



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

A lot of polls done these days with the upcoming elections in the US.
So I thought I would try my own poll. A poll poll actually.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I do not perticipate in political polls or things like that. I answer horse, goat, dog type polls.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

👆🏻 Same


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Haha… majority of responders have said ‘no never’… does that make us all liars? 😅

I never get phone calls to participate in polls. Probably because I’m in ID and they don’t care what I have to say. 🤷🏼‍♀️
I’ve done surveys for some things before, most recently for my satellite company. Made it seem like something was rolling out to allow unlimited streaming without it affecting your data usage… but then I haven’t heard anything about it since. 😒


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike should of known many people would click no, never lol. I don't normally do surveys unless it's on here or for my students stem projects. State standards require a survey for one of their lessons.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I quit taking polls when they kept asking for $$$$ at the end.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So what do we do….

oh I know share some cute goat photos all start 

that’s me I look so good right


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yes, you look goatastic! 🐐😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

You’re welcome 😝


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

So what’s your face it’s a goat right?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

this is my profile pic 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

It’s Junie as a baby 😊


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I thought this was a poll for polled goats at first.  I have two of them.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@The Goat who’s goats are those pics from since you don’t have any?
Or did you use to have some before you moved?
Or are they from a petting zoo or something? Just curious 😅


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Petting zoo it’s called Cathy’s critters I love it there. I’ve never had goats my great grandpas had 100s of acres of land but it’s all sold now


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Unfortunately a lot of people have sold their land for all the subdivisions going in everywhere… 😢


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I just thought of this does anybody on here watch doctor pol 😂 I do 🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love that show! Haven’t gotten to watch it in a long time though.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love watching it! I like it when they have a goat come in I try to guess what’s wrong with it before they do 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I haven’t but that goat part sounds great


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

You should watch it if you can!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Mike is this post about animals photos


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> @The Goat who’s goats are those pics from since you don’t have any?
> Or did you use to have some before you moved?
> Or are they from a petting zoo or something? Just curious


Hero has cancer


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I am so sorry 😣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It’s ok we have him on some stuff he is not acting to bad


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I thought this was a poll for polled goats at first.  I have two of them.


LOL! That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I was going to add a second poll poll, but could not figure out how. I guess it's only one poll per thread and I did not want to start another silly thread.

Are you honest when answering polls?
- I'm honest
- I'm honest some of the time
- I'm generally not honest

If I'm being honest, I must admit that I am generally not honest on polls which I do not respond to.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I do remember getting a call to answer some questions about Covid vaccines for my kids and how likely or unlikely I was to give them to my kids… I don’t think they liked my answers.
But I bet they got a lot of false feed back to skew that pill anyway 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m kinda honest


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I was going to add a second poll poll, but could not figure out how. I guess it's only one poll per thread and I did not want to start another silly thread.
> 
> Are you honest when answering polls?
> 
> ...


Well I have a card at school for my students. Says the other side of the card is telling the truth. And that side says the other side is telling a lie. Lol. Sounds like your next poll


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a pair o' ducks.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When I used to answer polls; I always told the truth.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I always answer polls truthfully


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I feel the need to clarify that I did answer honestly - I just don’t think they liked my answers 😅
Don’t want everyone thinking I’m lying all the time 😆


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Poll analysis:
Nearly 40,000 people passively surveyed.
43% indicated they never participate in polls.

Conclusion: At least 43% of people answering polls are dishonest. Keep that in mind next time you read about any poll results.

This poll has a high confidence level and is deemed accurate to within ± 93.5 percentage points, 19 times out of 2863.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Łøł


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think what Mark Twain said about lies and statistics applies here. Look that up if you don't know what I'm talking about. 😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes.
'There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics.' 

In my version there are four kinds of lie: lies, damned lies, statistics and the open mouth of a politician.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I see a few more people have answered the poll poll, bolstering up the "Yes, sometimes" category to over 50%.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I changed my answer to no, never 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Maybe I need to add another poll to see how many of you have changed your answers. Or maybe not.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I think you should 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yes


----------

